# ASUS Armoury Crate



## andiey (Nov 17, 2019)

What does this app do?

Just setup a new Asus rig, about to download all divers and utilities. Came across this name, wonder if that is a bloat...


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 17, 2019)

andiey said:


> What does this app do?
> 
> Just setup a new Asus rig, about to download all divers and utilities. Came across this name, wonder if that is a bloat...


Top Goggle result
The files themselves, which total around 3.6 MB in size, appear harmless, and belong to an *ASUS*-made program called "*ASUS Armoury Crate*." This program fetches the latest drivers for your hardware from *ASUS* servers, and installs them for you in an automated process with little user-intervention.23. okt. 2018


----------



## andiey (Nov 17, 2019)

A bloat so to speak!


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 17, 2019)

Nonsense as usual. I never even look at my motherboard page for software. I just install my chipset and graphics, then plug in internet and let win 10 do the rest. lol


----------



## xtreemchaos (Nov 17, 2019)

I had it install with my ROG flare keyboard but kept promping me to update but I was on the latest ver already so I uninstalled and used the keyboards onboard memory to store the rbg stuff.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 17, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Nonsense as usual. I never even look at my motherboard page for software. I just install my chipset and graphics, then plug in internet and let win 10 do the rest. lol


I agree. On new builds, I will look at the board's website to see if there is a BIOS firmware update that applies to me. But if none, I don't worry about it. 

I am also the same with SSDs and printing devices too. W10 knows how to manage SSDs just fine. So while I love my Samsung SSDs, I never install Samsung Magician. It is not needed. And for printing devices, I never - as in NEVER EVER install any of the software from the included disks. If W10 does not have the necessary "basic" drivers (which is rare these days), you can typically find just the basic drivers on the device's web page. And FTR, that is true for most AiO printing devices too.


----------



## andiey (Nov 18, 2019)

If I recall correctly, updating BIOS can be irreversible
Is it safe to update the BIOS and is it necessary if it runs without any problems?


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 18, 2019)

andiey said:


> If I recall correctly, updating BIOS can be irreversible
> Is it safe to update the BIOS and is it necessary if it runs without any problems?


If your not experience any issues I wouldn't be to concerned with updating to the latest except for the reoccurring Intel microcode updates. Although Windows has always been capable of updating the microcode.


----------



## andiey (Nov 18, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> If your not experience any issues I wouldn't be to concerned with updating to the latest except for the reoccurring Intel microcode updates. Although Windows has always been capable of updating the microcode.


Yes, in one of my previous builds some 10 years ago, Asus technical support actually told me the same. That one, I screwed up a bit on the BIOS. Ok, I better leave it as this is a new system and it has mission to be carried out for the next few years - GAMING!


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 18, 2019)

Updating the BIOS on the latest boards for me has been trouble free. All you need is a FAT32 formatted flash drive with the BIOS image file. All recent boards have a flasher built into the firmware. Just hope the power doesn't go out flashing unless on a UPS.

Sometimes the updates add features or improve performance so it's up to you really.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 18, 2019)

We did a report on this last year.









						ASUS Z390 Motherboards Automatically Push Software into Your Windows Installation
					

During testing for our Intel Core i9-9900K review we found out that new ASUS Z390 motherboards automatically install software and drivers to your Windows 10 System, without the need for network access, and without any user knowledge or confirmation. This process happens in complete...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------

